# IH 300 Steering box sector shaft



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a IH 300 Utility (1955) that the steering is broken on. The shaft with the sector gear for the right side has a broken tooth on it. My fault, I hit a post. I have tried all our local dealers and the internet, but cannot find a replacement shaft or whole steering box. It is a real nightmare to get out, but it is now on the bench. I tried a machine shop to see if they could weld the took back on, but they said no, due to it being hardened cast iron.

I need some ideas, please. The one shaft had 4 teeth and the other had three. Now the four tooth one is down to 3 and I have the broken piece.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rodish300,

Look in the "Dismantled Machine" section of the tractorhouse.com website, they have 60 each International 300's listed in salvage. Choose a boneyard near you.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Talk to these guys: http://jacksonpowersteering.com/category/products/complete-steering-kits/

They have a hydrostatic steering kit that replaces all the original hard to get parts. I have done a couple conversions for parade guys, and one on a working rake tractor, and the owners are completely satisfied. One finger steering like a modern tractor.


----------

